# Who makes the best quality laser pointers?



## z06cajun (Jan 26, 2004)

Like the title says... I'd like to get one for general use but don't mind paying for the best quality.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2004)

I think that *Infiniter* makes the best ones; however, I have not tried one, so I cannot vouch for that.
The URL for their pointers is *right here* if you're interested.


----------



## z06cajun (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## jdb2 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have two Infiniter models, which I have used for more than 3 years. They are both solid, well made, and reliable. I don't have any reason to look for any other brand. I can't remember where I bought them, but on occasion have seen very good prices on-line.


----------



## dtrego (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't know how reliable this is since I just got it yesterday, but if you also have a PDA, check out the Belkin Quadra 4-in-1. Pen, stylus, laser pointer and LED flashlight. It seems as well built as my other laser pointers, but I don't think they're Infiniter (can't remember who made them at all - they were company logo'd freebies - they still work, though).

OfficeMax has (locally, at least) the Quadra on sale for $10.

- Dwayne


----------



## Eugene (Jan 26, 2004)

I think we should talk Arc into making an ARC AAA with a laser diode /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Jan 26, 2004)

May I modestly point out that we consider our 15mw model (in stock now for immediate shipping at this time) the absolute state of the art in terms of a professionally built high powered green laser. the 15mw refers to a minimum power level, most often they are much brighter than this and most importantly, correctly rated and fanatically calibrated to perfection. The hardware is built by the original manufacturer and unlike other vendors we never compromise the reliability and integrity of the hardware by making modifications afterwards, it is simply hand built using the creme of the best components and tested, calibrated and checked at multiple levels before shipping. Because we are so confident in this process we offer a lifetime support in addition to the manufacturers warranty.

Please bear in mind that it's not just the milliwatts that should be taken into account when choosing a laser, there are many other factors that contribute to the brightness, the frequency calibration, quality of components, internal power distribution and much more, you will find our laser project with a super tight green beam several miles and can be easily seen extending all the way into the sky to point out stars and planets and can be seen touching the clouds.

Before we launched 2 years ago we spent a long time testing every available pointer manufacturered anywhere in a search for the best, we believe we have found it and we have a unique product, we can say with honesty that we do regard the megalaser as the finest laser pointer available anywhere. All enquiries welcomed. www.megalaser.com


----------



## DrJ (Jan 26, 2004)

.


----------



## z06cajun (Jan 26, 2004)

ooooh, I'm going to have to ask mother to get me a Megalaser for Christmas. I did, however, just order 2 Infiniter mini-300s and 2 200s from Calpac Lasers for $15.95 and $7.95 respectively. I hope they meet my expectations for decent quality EDC lasers. I'll update when I get them (ordered 2nd day). BTW, Calpac seems to beet most everyone's prices.


----------



## BlindedByTheLite (Jan 26, 2004)

where do you order from that Infiniter site?
i'm really digging the 800 and the 300..


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't know where the ordering function on that website is. I just typed "www.infiniter.com" in my browser and then clicked on "pointers" to get the web page I posted.


----------



## z06cajun (Jan 27, 2004)

Infiniter doesn't sell from their site. Try Calpac @

http://www.calpaclasers.com/laser_pens.html


----------



## DrGwat (Jan 27, 2004)

Most of the CALPAC red lasers are 650nm. I am very happy with my $20 635nm red laser pointer from this eBay seller. 635nm will appear significantly brighter than 650nm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 27, 2004)

I got one of the 635nm red lasers from that same auctioneer last November, and so far so good. Its beam has an output I estimate at 637nm to 638nm; this is a perfectly good value for a 635nm diode laser, as they can range in wavelength from 635nm to 640nm.

The laser uses two AAA cells for power, and draws 41mA on the DMM's 2A scale. The beam it produces is nice, and is characteristic of other good red diode laser modules, consisting of a central band with dimmer areas above and below it. This beam pattern is perfectly normal, and does not in any way indicate a problem with the laser pointer.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jan 28, 2004)

Any response from megalaser?

I need a laser to use for astronomy...

I'm wondering if the <5 mw is all I need?

I would like to stay with the <5 if it is bright enuf for safty and money reasons.

not trying to Hijack but felt it fits in...

I personally have an Apollo red that has worked well for the last 3 years but not in an astronomy application.


----------



## RadarGreg (Jan 28, 2004)

Check out the Astro Aimer at www.hotechusa.com. Three white LEDs, one red LED and a 5mW green laser in one package. Runs for 28 hours on two 123A batteries. A 5mW laser probably won't reflect off the nearest galaxy or cut through titanium, but should do ok for general astronomy uses. I ordered one this week and will let you know how I like it.


----------

